# Yanagi 290mm .. Anybody know about this knife ???



## zeus241129 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi all ..

I got this Yanagi 290mm knife, no brand on it. It’s just engraves on the back of the knife.
Will anybody kindly explain to me about this knife and value of it, please.

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 30, 2020)

No idea. The engravings simply say "Yasuki steel", which refers to Hitachi's Yasuki brand of steels; these could range from anything from yellow-3 at the low end to white-1, ginsanko, or blue-super at the high end.


----------



## zeus241129 (Oct 30, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> No idea. The engravings simply say "Yasuki steel", which refers to Hitachi's Yasuki brand of steels; these could range from anything from yellow-3 at the low end to white-1, ginsanko, or blue-super at the high end.


The other side just plain without engraving. Is it maybe this is made by special order or so ..


----------

